# [SOLVED] CUPS doesn't see my USB printer (Samsung ML-1640)

## Xywa

Hi,

On my new Gentoo laptop I can't run USB printer Samsung ML-1640, but on another one works pretty well.

When on CUPS I am trying to add a new printer, CUPS do not see my Samsung.

I use splix drivers, dmesg see this printer, lsusb see the printer, but lpinfo -v NOT (on other laptop this see my Samsung).

```
*  net-print/splix

      Latest version available: 2.0.0_p20111206

      Latest version installed: 2.0.0_p20111206

```

```
# lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 012: ID 04e8:3292 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd ML-1640 Series Laser Printer

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 5986:0315 Acer, Inc
```

```
[26597.838722] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[26600.010820] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[26600.010832] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[26600.140589] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 125ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[26600.242471] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd

[26600.256552] usb 3-1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

[26600.256606] usb 3-1: Successful evaluate context command

[26600.270530] usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

[26600.285438] usb 3-1: udev 12, busnum 3, minor = 267

[26600.285440] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=3292

[26600.285442] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[26600.285444] usb 3-1: Product: ML-1640 Series

[26600.285445] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.

[26600.285446] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 144QBAFSA05812W.

[26600.285506] usb 3-1: usb_probe_device

[26600.285508] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[26600.285550] usb 3-1: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[26600.287457] usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[26600.287481] usblp 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[26600.287483] usblp 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[26600.287530] usb 3-1: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[26600.296432] usblp 3-1:1.0: looking for a minor, starting at 0

[26600.296585] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 12 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04E8 pid 0x3292

[26600.296590] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '012'

[26600.296603] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002
```

Last edited by Xywa on Tue May 22, 2012 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

[SOLVED]

```
ERROR: setup

Your usb printers will be managed via libusb. In this case, 

cups-1.5.2 requires the USB_PRINTER support disabled.

Please disable it:

    CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n

in /usr/src/linux/.config or

    Device Drivers --->

        USB support  --->

            [ ] USB Printer support

Alternatively, just disable the usb useflag for cups (your printer will still work).

LOG: postinst
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Try to unload the usblp module to see if it works better. Cups is Apple, Apple doesn't like Linux, so it uses its own USB driver...

----------

## monsm

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> [SOLVED]
> 
> ```
> ERROR: setup
> 
> ...

 

Puh! These things are difficult sometimes when you don't use the printer very often.  Thanks for posting this.

Luckily I had the usblp as module, so just needed to remove it with rmmod and then blacklist it.   :Very Happy: 

Mons

----------

